# Mordaunt short MS8XX series



## CraigRobbo (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have been loooking at changing my speakers and the Mordaunt short MS8xx series have taken my eye.

There is the MS816 which are flor standing speakers with twin bass drivers, the ms812 Bookshelf and the MS821c Center speaker, Now I have no where to use bookshelfs as surrounds in my room unfortunately and I was wondering if they do a Bi-polar in this range?

Craig


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

I own the Mezzo series for HT use. Great speakers. Cant say I know the line you are referring too. Are they older used speakers?

One the whole, my experience with auditioning various MS products and owning them leaves me with nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

As far as I know, there is no dipole options from MS.


----------



## CraigRobbo (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I'm a big fan of ms and am running the thx decleration 500 series but they are amazing for movies not as good for music, the main reason for change I know is not ideal bit we moved house.and they just don't match the decor that aside they have gotten a bit battered.over the years and the subs are.now starting to crackle and hum so time for a change.

The speakers I'm looking at are the ms816 and matching surrounds, I was wondering if they do a specific surround not bookshelf in this range?


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

None that I know of currently. They are no longer manufacturing speakers.


----------



## CraigRobbo (Feb 14, 2010)

I didn't know ms stopped making speakers!!

Shame because my current mordaunt short. Bi polars just wouldn't match the set


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

I know of one spot you can still buy at clearout prices. Pm if you want it. You can go all Mezzo for $2500 a STEAL.


----------



## CraigRobbo (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for that I'm after the 8xx series specifically and to ship from us to UK would cost a bomb


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

CraigRobbo said:


> I didn't know ms stopped making speakers!!
> 
> Shame because my current mordaunt short. Bi polars just wouldn't match the set


The company that owns Mordaunt Short, are now producing their speakers
through the Cambridge Audio line. They are from Audio Partnership.


----------

